# On The River Supply's Annual Fall Sale!



## On The River Supply (Jan 21, 2013)

*On The River Supply's Annual Fall Sale starting Aug. 27th thru Sept. 2nd
*
*Store wide savings on all in stock inventory of* *10-25%* 

*Rafts, Raft/Frame Packages, Paco Pads, Coolers, Pumps, Oars & Blades and so much more.

We will be open everyday of the sale from 9:00 am to 5:00 pm, so come on by and get some top quality gear from the industries leading manufacturers and save some bucks!*


----------

